# Printing a booklet in InDesign



## drustar (Jun 14, 2003)

I would like to know how you print a booklet in InDesign. I have this catalog that I'd like to print as a booklet. http://www.function-clothing.com/ads/catalog.pdf . Please reply if you can help. That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lyra (Jun 14, 2003)

Your link is to a blank page and a 6 MB plus download - probably not the best way to get people to help, especially those with dial-up connections. You could also check out the InDesign forum (start at http://www.adobeforums.com/) - you might find an answer just with a search, otherwise you usually get a quick response (although the forum will be down for maintenance for a while today). Either way, you need to give more information about what it is you want to know (the answer to 'how do I print' is 'send it to the printer') - a download of the catalogue isn't exactly informative.


----------



## drustar (Jun 14, 2003)

I should've mentioned that the link I gave is a pdf file. You need to download it and open it in Preview or Acrobat. Also to zoom out to the file's actual size.

But thanks to the advice, I'll check out that forum.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 15, 2003)

I made a booklet, printed front and back through this book making machine, and it spit the booklets out bound with a heavy weight cover. Making the book in indesign it is already setup front and back if you set up the page layout correctly. After that it's up to the printer you use, and making sure you set the file(I used a pdf) to print front and back in the print options. Not difficult, but there are some things that need to be checked or there could be a crazy turnout. I made this book about 2 years ago, and I don't use ID that often these days. So you need a good printer for the best turnout, and the one I used was the school multi-thousand dollar printer. It printed full bleed, 80+ pages and bound the book in about 5 minutes, truely something to see.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jun 21, 2003)

What you need is InBooklet 2.1 by Alap Software:

http://www.alap.com/products/inbooklet.html

This 'plug-in' for InDesign will sort out all you publsihing needs. a 15-day demo version of this plug-in is available.

Also, next time, please create a 'screen' PDF.

Hope it helps.


----------

